# ISO "pomodoro" salmon recipe



## crankin (Feb 27, 2009)

I ate at a seafood restaurant a few nights ago and they had a really good salmon dish that was simply grilled salmon, topped with a "pomodoro" topping: "Hearty charred tomato and fire roasted red pepper sauce" - does anyone know of a recipe like this? The tomato topping was as described, lightly charred and had a really good, smokey flavor.  I am trying to find some good variations on salmon recipes and I thought this would have great potential, but I could not find any recipes by quick searches, so thought I'd check to see if any one here had suggestions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hungry (Feb 28, 2009)

*pomodoro*

Here is one from the food Network.

Ingredients
2 garlic cloves, minced 
2 tablespoons onion, diced 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
2 tomatoes, chopped 
3 tablespoons fresh herbs (oregano, basil, parsley), chopped 
Salt and pepper, to taste 
Pinch sugar 
Directions
In a saucepan over medium heat, saute garlic and onion in oil for 2 minutes. Add tomatoes and herbs, continue to cook for 5 minutes until the tomatoes soften. Season with salt, pepper and sugar. Serve with cheese and herb ravioli. 


There are others there,  Also just GOOGLE "Pomodoro" to search the "Net"


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2009)

To get the charred flavor, you could roast the tomatoes first, and add roasted red peppers, like they did at the restaurant.


----------

